# Beavertail Stealth 2000



## GaDucks2 (Nov 1, 2014)

I am looking for feedback/reviews on a Beavertail Stealth 2000 boat. Thanks


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2014)

I had one.  Tough little boat and stable.  My only complaint was that one place where I hunt there is a lot of grass and the pontoon style bottom was hard to slide over surface grass.


----------



## Foldemup (Nov 4, 2014)

I own the stealth 2000 and have used it for three seasons now. Best money I have ever spent on duck hunting by far. Will hold three people and gear if needed and will float almost anywhere and even can make for a layout blind. If you get a small duck boat definitely get it.


----------



## GaDucks2 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Foldemup: Did you buy the blind for it? Or you built one? Is your blind fixed to boat?


----------



## Hunteradams (Nov 4, 2014)

What is your use for that boat? Are you planning on using it on private or public for main way to get to and from your hole, or are you going to carry it in your boat?


----------



## Foldemup (Nov 6, 2014)

I did not buy the blind. It's pretty expensive and I have never needed it. I'm sure it would be nice to have but I also believe you could make a cheaper one and where I use it, I either am not set up in the boat or back it up in some marsh grass to conceal it and hunt out of it that way. My use is normally for beaver ponds to avoid the deep beaver runs and I use it for creeks often since they tend to run a little deep for chest waders. The boat is also great for picking up ducks especially when we get on deeper ponds with divers. Get you a cheap, small horse trolling motor and just hook it to the back handle don't waste the money on buying the side mount it doesn't work well at all. Also I wouldn't buy the extra seat unless you just have money to throw away. My cooler or dove bucket works just fine for my buddies.


----------

